# .rar Mods in Crysis



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

How do I install a .rar mod in Crysis?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

.rar is a compressed file(s). You would first need to uncompress the files and then you can use them. You can download a trial of WinRAR or download 7Zip.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

How do I uncompress a .rar file with 7Zip?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Once you install 7zip you should be able to right-click the .rar file and select unzip/extract.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, thanks.


----------

